# New Star Trek Movie (OT/NT)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw it, and it was terrific in most ways! The actors did an admirable job of recreating the TOS characters, the story was good, and naturally the Fx were fabulous. As a died-in-the-wool Star Trek fan since 1966, there were some things I find troubling.

I'm not going to give anything away, but I know there are other Trek fans on this forum. I'll be interested to see what you think after more of you have seen it.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

With any luck I'll see it Sunday... that or X-Men Origins: Wolverine.. 
My friend Patrick saw it today and is raving about it.. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, 
Don't say anything. I'm in the group that can remember watching the original in my early teens. Can't wait to see the movie. 
LAO


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I loved it and I was one of the "original" fans back in 1966! What they have done with this movie (which was brilliant and no, I won't spoil it for anybody) may well reinvigorate the entire franchise much the way that the James Bond 007 movies have continued throughout the decades. The design of the Enterprise is going to take a little getting used to though and a certain plot point is _really_ going to change things!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

may well reinvigorate the entire franchise
I read on a site last night that this was part of the purpose. I have nothing against that certainly, but.... damn, I can't say anything right now. hehehe I don't want to spoil it for Larry and others. 

BTW, I too really enjoyed the movie. I just have a few reservations.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I am a die hard treky fan as well. i was born in 1966 so didnt see it then, but grew up with the reruns and all the movies and series and so on.. im very much looking forward to this movie but i prefer the next generation type movies. the trailers for this movie look like there off the hook [ that means good for those who didnt know...] LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT.







*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well theres no baggage anymore is there, I was very impressed with the movie, on every level, and look forward to this new franchise and to see where it goes, theres already talk about the sequal with this guy as.... 













.....KAHN!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well theres no baggage anymore is there
That's what troubles me.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Fresh start ya know, I think its great, really frees them up to go new directions, after all, everything else still exists so to speak, on DVD. If this movie had sucked then I too would have hard time with the new direction but since this movie really rocked I'll roll with it 

BTW did anyone else notice they kept the inside joke about the "guy wearing red" is always the one who gets killed?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw "First Contact" on Sci Fi channel last night. Plan to go to the movie tonight.


I think my favorite series is Enterprise.  


Travel by TARDIS.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Dwight for NOT spoiling it. 
Some here have a way of wrecking it for others, no names mentioned. 

On the movie, haven't seen it yet, but will this weekend. We're still getting things caught up since getting back from the wedding a week or two ago. I guess with Nat'l Train day, I thought I'd shoot some pic.s and pop into the forum to post. I will have to post on the movie after seeing it. More than seeing the movie, I await Tuesday(I think it's this Tuesday) to pick up my copy of Operation Valkrie. It appears to have been a good WWII movie. 

Well back to my trains again. 
Hope they haven't melted in the sun !!! 

Rocky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently the fans have spoken... 

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/trekkies_bash_new_star_trek_film


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05/09/2009 1:03 PM
Apparently the fans have spoken... 

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/trekkies_bash_new_star_trek_film 











Well... that does it... guess I'll save my money and wait for it to hit some latenight (or sports program rainout) movie on TV.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What's a Star Trek?????? Don't think I've ever watched one episode, or movie!! I'll remember William Schatner as T J hooker I guess.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a Star Trek?????? Don't think I've ever watched one episode, or movie!! I'll remember William Schatner as T J hooker I guess.
There's one in every crowd I guess.







I think WW Wrestling might be on Regal.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a Star Trek?????? Don't think I've ever watched one episode, or movie!! I'll remember William Schatner as T J hooker I guess.


Beam me up Scotty! There is no intelligent life down here!. If you have been watching since 1966 like I have. (Lost a year in 'Nam" 67/68) then you know that Star Trek is our Future! Just look at your cell phone, then look at the communicator all the crew carries in the early episodes. Then look at the badge communicator in later episodes and check out your bluetooth. The medicine injection device Doc McCoy had...we had them in the Army, a little bigger but the same principle. 
What is Star Trek? Look around you. 
N


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat movie but I have some concerns as well. 
LAO


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

We're seeing it on Monday. I'm not a fan of prequels, most are disappointing at best. Wolverine, for example. So I hope this new ST won't be too messed up.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If you do not go and see you are truly missing out a a great movie..nothing like seeing it on "THE BIG SCREEN"! The special effects were AWESOME!!

I cannot wait to see the next ones! 

I do not know if I like the twist as everyone is eluding to..took some getting used to and still not there yet...got your curiousoity yet????

Some replacements will take some getting used to but the whole idea is worth it....it is about time they revived this origional story line!

Although I miss William Shatner and the origional crew..BUT they would not do anything for the series at their age! Forgot to add the ones that are stil ALIVE~!

BUT this was a well done movie the comedy was great! AND I am going to see it again....I could sit through it again...and again...and again....and again!

Oh yea I liked Wolverine also..it was also a good movie..but it was not ..."STAR TREK"!!!!!!!!!

Has anyone been to Las Vegas.."Star Trek The Experience"? If not again you are missing something...being on the bridge of the Enterprise TNG..actually brough tears to my eyes!!! 

Bubba


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 05/09/2009 1:39 PM
What's a Star Trek?????? Don't think I've ever watched one episode, or movie!! I'll remember William Schatner as T J hooker I guess.

Welcome to planet Earth. Please make yourself at home but stay away from Fort McMurray.

'Enterprise' was my all time favourate as well but I'll be in line at the Capital on Tuesday.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I miss William Shatner and the origional crew..BUT they would not do anything for the series at their age!
Besides, DeForest Kelly (Bones) and James Doohan (Scotty) are dead. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

I went to the ST Experience some 11 years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's probably different now. Someday I'll go back.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 05/09/2009 4:26 PM
What's a Star Trek?????? Don't think I've ever watched one episode, or movie!! I'll remember William Schatner as T J hooker I guess.


Beam me up Scotty! There is no intelligent life down here!. If you have been watching since 1966 like I have. (Lost a year in 'Nam" 67/68) then you know that Star Trek is our Future! Just look at your cell phone, then look at the communicator all the crew carries in the early episodes. Then look at the badge communicator in later episodes and check out your bluetooth. The medicine injection device Doc McCoy had...we had them in the Army, a little bigger but the same principle. 
What is Star Trek? Look around you. 



Geeeeeez de-right you trek's are a serious bunch!!!! I was being " FACETIOUS" If ya's don't know what that means look it up. I also do not watch WW Wrestling as you put it. Actually its WWF, and I wont be visiting FT. MC Furry or whatever either. HA LOL The Regal Geeeeeeeeez too many rivet counters in the world no sense of humor anymore.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeeeeez de-right you trek's are a serious bunch!!!! I was being " FACETIOUS" If ya's don't know what that means look it up. 
So was I - see the emoticons?







Actually its WWF
I'm afraid I wouldn't know.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhhhh.... "WWF" is the "World Wildlife Fund" A United Nations group... They sued the phoney "Wrestling" group for trademark infringment and WON! (Hurrah!)

The silly boys in tights are now known by some other acronym.


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

Saw movie best of the bunch great plot guy playing kirk as good as shatner but william shatner is still the better actor overall big budget films can cover over things TV cant. He did not use any of shatners lines all the rest of the actors did .Syler from the show heroes is spock best actor in the bunch simon peg ran a close second as scotty. People clapped after the movie when was the last time you have seen that.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remember what happens to people in red shirts.  
LAO


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

People clapped after the movie when was the last time you have seen that.
First Contact.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

People did not clap OR do anything!

They all just got up and left!!!

So I take it the twist did not go over good with them!

Anyway I loved it!!

Bubba


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

My word that was an amazing film! Some of the best camera work and casting I have seen in a long time. Also the music was FANTASTIC! Full Soundtrack Review Here 
I also liked the checkout scanners on the bridge!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpwKiqXnYkc 

Exclusive clip from the new Star Trek Movie


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two distinct groups of Star Trek fans that are commenting on this movie; those that have always loved the franchise but are willing to accept the new movie for what it is: a helluva good movie! and those fans who, for whatever reason, have devoted an inordinate amount of time and energy toward the study of Star Trek, it's history, continuity, technobabble, etc... These fans are facing a "crisis of faith" and it could be painful for them! (SPOILER ALERT!!* Quit reading if you haven't seen the movie yet.) With Nero's coming through to the past and changing everything, we now have NO continuity left! No Robert April, no Vina and the Talosians, no Gary Mitchell, no Yeoman Colt, no #One, Boyce, Piper, Kelso, Carol Marcus, Leila Kalomi or any of the people that made up the history of Star Trek! Because of this "Trekkies" are giving the movie mixed reviews but fans and the general public are loving it and I'm glad!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved it! 

Scottie is in trouble for transporting Admiral Archer's prize beagle into oblivion









Bones said, "Are you out of your vulcan mind?" 

Nimoy makes a great cameo appearance. 

Pike asked Kirk, "So you really want to be the only genius level repeat offender in the state?"


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Steve, 
You forgot to mention The TOS and past movie exsistance of planet Vulcan, Romulus, Spocks mother, etc. We saw the movie and it was great for effects and some sort of origin to the charactors, yet there was some, ah, weird stuff to the script. As for a movie, it was good being not loaded full of the usual sexual garbage as most movies seem to have. The was violence, but it was part of the script and not "Mindless" violence - like those dead teenager movies we've grown so sick of. Could add more, but just wanted to give the movie a great mark for special effects and a fair storyline. I liked it, but as Kirk had said in the first movie "Fresh minds, new ideas". Unfortunate that they changed the evolution of the ST timeline. 

Rocky*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

" Unfortunate that they changed the evolution of the ST timeline. " 

Warning: Possible Spoliers, and a big Trek geek alert  

That started with the "ST-Enterprise" series which completely ignored the pre-existing Trek canon history timeline, even "First Contact" threw a couple wrenches in the works by making Zephram Cochrane human instead of an Alpha Centarian like ST-TOS canon had him. So its not like there was no precident. Of course there is also precicent that Spock Prime and the Romulans slipped into a parallel universe, very close to but seperate from the universe of Trek canon, that would also explain why the 29th century temporal cops didnt do anything to prevent events (Ya think they would huh? after being all over the last two series!). It would also explain the differences in apparent technonlogies. Be real interesting to see how they deal with all the logical continuity carp they are going to get from the hard core fans.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and those fans who, for whatever reason, have devoted an inordinate amount of time and energy toward the study of Star Trek, it's history, continuity, technobabble, etc... These fans are facing a "crisis of faith" and it could be painful for them! 
*SPOILER ALERT: DON'T READ unless you've seen the movie already!!
*
I think you're painting with a pretty broad brush here.  As I said in the first post of this thread, I've been a died-in-the-wool Star Trek fan since 1966. I saw te first episode aired on NBC in September of that year and I was hooked! I watched all the eps until it was cancelled three years later. I watched them all again many times in syndication. I saw all the movies as they were released, and I watched all the new series as they came and went. I am and have always been a huge fan of what I consider to be one of the few truly intelligent and thoughtful shows to hit the public airways.



However, I have not "devoted an inordinate amount of time and energy toward the study of Star Trek, it's history, continuity, technobabble, etc." nor does this constitute a "crisis of faith" for me.







That still doesn't mean that turning 40 years of Star Trek into "the dream of J.R." isn't akin to throwing the baby out with the bath water. I can understand why the need to do so was felt by Paramount as the last couple of movies were essentially flops and they wanted to "start over." As has been said, they are now free to go in whatever direction they choose without tripping over "canon."

I don't know how many of you watched ST:Enterprise. I watched it. When, in the pilot episode no less, they introduced the "temporal cold war", I groaned. Time travel and time paradox stories are hard to do well. Star Trek managed to pull off quite a few of them and do them quite well indeed. The TOS ep "City on the Edge of Forever" is considered by many (me included) to be one of the best eps ever done. First Contact was, in my mind, one of the best of the films, bar none. They even managed to kill Spock and resurrect him in a believable way. However, "Time's Arrow" as an example, a 2-part TNG season ender and season opener, was far less successful in carrying it off.

Back to Enterprise. This was supposed to be a "prequel" and they were starting out of the gate by introducing major historical events and brand new alien species no one had ever heard of (the Suliban and the Xindi). The ratings sagged, they lost viewers, and the show was cancelled. However, it was felt a fourth season was needed to make the show economically viable for syndication. So they brought in a new head writer (replacing Berman and Broga), and this guy started doing what should have been done all along... exploring and fleshing out the rich history we'd only seen glimpses of. The last season, fo those who hung in, was terrific - until the series ender which Berman and Broga again felt the need to write. These guys had completely ran out of ideas and the series ender starred Riker and Deanna from TNG, with everything from Enterprise being shown as a holodeck simulation. Give me a break!

The guy who did this movie is a self-confessed "Star Wars" fan with little prior exposure to Trek. IMHO, Star Wars is NOT science fiction. It's a fantasy set in space - "The Lord of the Rings" on space ships. There has to be "science" in "Science fiction" and the science behind Star Wars was weak at best. Trek was always very careful to keep from violating fundamental scientific principles, or at the very least, to come up with a way to explain away violations in a reasonable way (the Heisenberg Compensator in the transporter comes to mind - it didn't explain it, but it showed they considered it and had found a way around it). And what the heck were all those water tubes in engineering? That was the engine room? It looked like a refinery. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif I'd expect a little more in the 23rd Century.

At heart, I dislike "temporal" stories for the most part simply because it's very difficult to do thoughtfully and do them well. Now the whole franchise is based upon a changed timeline and everything we thought we knew about Star Trek is "the dream of J.R." As a long-time fan, that's my main objection. 

Was it a good movie? Yes. Was it the best Trek movie I've seen? Definitely not. Will I continue to be a Trek fan? Yes, IF those things which drew me to it in the first place are retained in subsequent movies... and as long as it isn't turned into "Star Wars" on the Enterprise. 

MHO.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point Vic... the "Temporal Cops" in Voyager and Enterprise are another example of what I feel is wrong with doing temporal stories... i.e. they are hard to do well, and they provide a mechanism to do really ridiculous stuff without consequenses or good explanation.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I vaguely remember the original series as a very little kid, but then I remember it most clearly in syndication. It was on before dinner, every night. My brothers and I can recite whole chunks of dialogue--not always with a straight face.But it was often thought provoking and stirring. 


I watched DS9 and Voyager pretty religiously, and I actually saw all the movies. But the movies really soured me on the whole thing. They were moslty blown up and bloated. After that last movie--nemesis?--I turned to my brother and said "As God is my witness, I will never go see another Star Trek movie." It was that bad. 

I saw the trailer for the new movie and to be honest--maybe I'm just getting old--it could have been the trailer for 100 other movies. Loud music, random explosions, quick cuts between scenes of unlinked action, a couple little bits of humor, a some dramatic tension. Really what I liked about Star Trek was that it WASN'T like a movie; certainly it wasn't like the latest summer blockbuster dejour. The effects were moslty tame and cheesy and it was all about plot. The trailer really turned me off.


Maybe I'll see it when it's for rent, that way I can keep my vow because I won't be _going_ to see it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
I think you and I are essentially on the same wavelength. I was being extremely specific when I used the derrogative term "Trekkies!" Perhaps it was an extremely broad brush but I believe the comparison is valid. There are some people to which "canon" is an appropriate term! Any deviation from said "canon" is cause for derision and scorn. I defy _anyone_ to actually make sense of the Star Trek universe using all _six_ television series as well as the first ten movies! (Let's see who's first to figure out which is the sixth series! Clue: T.=_Tiberius_) Each writer adds something to the Star Trek story. I was a "first generation fan" and convention goer back in the 70's and 80's. I wasn't _quite _the geek that they portrayed on SNL when Shatner uttered those famous words, "Get a life!!" but it was close enough that some of my friends looked over at me when they chuckled!
I have since relegated Star Trek to a "fond diversion" which I will still look forward to enjoying. This movie has re-invigorated the franchise as no Star Trek movie has done before! Is it classic Trek? Mmmmm...........not really. It's something new. I find it......._intriguing!!







_


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i saw it friday


it is, without qualification, a great , fun non-stop movie with good character development and a good story line too





there are always cork sniffers, re trekkies





ive been into ST since it came out





i thought this was the best of the ST movies





i havent heard of anyone who has actually seen the movie not enjoy it


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me the Time War in Enterprise was a plot device to delay and frustrate Archer whenever he was about to get something done. I think Enterprise is my favorite series, though I didn't see any voyager and only a couple Deep Space 9's.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
I have found the perfect thing for you. A genuine/Authentic James T. Kirk Captian's Chair. ( What did the T. in his name stand for?) Anyow go to hammacher.com and look it up. You know Hammacher Schlemmer America's longest running catalog offering the best, the only and the unexpected for 161 years. That translates to "if you have more money than sense you will buy from them". The chair comes with all the bells and whistles CPT Kirk had at his fingertiips and will run you only $2,900.00 plus $115.00 shipping via transporter. 
Noel SA 5629


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My 17 year old saw it last night... 

He was totally wrapped up with the special effects and storyline. 

gg


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Any trains in it?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

lol

warp speed stuff... too fast for brass track... 


gg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What did the T. in his name stand for?)
"Tiberius" 

Thanks Noel. I'm perhaps a geek, but not _THAT_ big a geek! hehehe  It would make a helluva cool toilet though!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My son saw it and now my wife is telling me... get this ... instructing me that I WILL go to the Matinee tomorrow.... 

OK..... Get this now... here in Northern Alberta, Canada the temperature low will be -7 Celsius tonight..... and by Tuesday we can expect 20- 30 CM of snow. (really not normal.... ) 


*Now apparently this is coming from a low being generated by the NW States..... 
*


Ummm... I suspect that there is a plot being developed to prevent northern development of Railroads due to* US generated* weather in early summer ??? 

Apologies, am off topic however relevant as I will see this movie due to *NW ... US... activity.. *



gg











PS: January 2010 is coming... hee.. heee.. heee...


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Dwight:

1) David Letterman introduced Mr. Leonard Lemoy actor "Spock" to promote the Star *Wars* film !
2) Jay Leno made the standard Star Trek obsessed Trekki fans as all being virgins joke .
3) Mr. Doohan "Scottie" visited my college years ago. Really enjoyed the show.
There was film footage of Scottie shoveling coal into a blast furnace as Captain Kirk called for warp factor two ! 
An audience member asked Mr. Doohan as to how he had lost one of his fingers. Machine gun fire from a German while Canadian Mr. Doohan was serving in the Canadian Infantry during WW II. You never notice his missing finger in Star Trek. 
Mr. Doohan explain that the Captain's Star Date Time Log is totally messed up and meaningless. Roddenbarry and the other writers never anticipated that there would later be such fanatics to disect ever detail of the series. 
4) I see there is no love ( gay or straight ) lost between actors Captain Kirk and Sulu. Those two really hate each other. 
Canadian Bill Shatner, Captain Kirk, even did a Boston Legal show where he and his fellow lawyer decide to have a gay marriage as two striaght men to mock actor Sulu's marriage. 
5) I guess I will go to the movie theatre to see this latest film. These effects movies just aren't the same on TV. 
But theatre prices are insane these days. It really has to be worth it.
The first STAR WARS film totally blew me away when I saw it years ago. These were totally new screen effects by LUCAS films. The later STAR WARS films weren't as exciting.
The Wrath of Kan was my favourite Star Trek sequel. The lady from Cheers looked good as a Vulcan.
I wonder if the magic of the Kirk, Bones and Spock triangle can be recreated with the new actors.
The fascinating thing is that when the original series started all of these actors were unknowns. 

But I don't want to say too much and be perceived as a Trekki. What will Jay Leno then say about me









Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here it is... Monday, May 18th and with less than _two _full weeks Star Trek is going to top $150,000,000 domestic and $50,000,000 foreign. Put together that makes _Two Hundred Million _in 11 days!! Whether you're a Star Trek fan or not, you've got to admit that _somebody_ is enjoying this movie!


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the movie. I am a die hard Star Trek fan. The special effects were great but then you expect great special effects in that kind of movie these days. I really hated the plot and the way they changed all the character interaction around. That plus Scotty and McCoy didn't get much screen time. I did like the new Uhura though. I won't go see any other ones they make. Gonna save me $25.00 by not buying the movie also.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQj_bwMf7DM 

Gotta love that Vulcan salute!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

We just got back. Great movie and funny to boot. 

gg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hehe, Spock is Sylar from 'Heroes' woohoo!! He's actually from Pennsylvania too. I need to think of a nicname for Pennsylvanians. How about Pensylvians? Nah, I don't think that one works, help me out here guys... 

-Will


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Spock is Sylar from 'Heroes' 
Interesting choice of name - Sylar - in "Heroes." The Next Generation featured a recurring character in early episodes named, "Dr. Selar" (same pronunciation I would imagine) who was a female Vulcan physician in sick bay.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

_Hi Dwight:_ 
I went to see Star Trek Tuesday. The effects were great. I like the fact the hand phaser fired projectile makes noise when metal is hit. The Enterprise bridge was even better than the latest TV series.

The script needs a major rewite. Really poorly thought out.

The new Spock and Uhura actors are very well chosen and will be popular.
The Russian Chechov's accent is overdone and is really annoying. 

I don't wish to see the young Kirk in a bedroom scene shirtless and in his jockey underwear. I paid to see Star Trek, not porn. Makes the film unsuitable for children. Dumb move by the writers. I guess you could say that the lady he had bedded was a little green under the gills !

At all comedic points of the film the audience did _not_ laugh. 

At the end of the film no one appauded. The audience simple stood up and left.

The writers better do better for the next film.

Norman


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK..OK it has been long enough to see the flick.

What did everyone think about the Spock Uhura team up????

Spock did not show that much feeling in the origional series, as I saw them 1st run when they came out, BUT he only showed that much feeling when he was under then influence of a bug, drug or another entity.
Toward the end of the series once and ahile he would show feeling to Kirk, but quickly got control of his emotions.

As for everything else I can't wait for MORE!!!!

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Their is a long time underground story that Bill Shatner had a custom replica of the Captains Chair made, but that its a "fixture" of the bathroom in his home office /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Spock/Uhura didn't bother me all that much. Other parts of the story seemed to indicate that he was still young and struggling to find his way. Perhaps he hadn't yet committed to total logic at that point in his life. Who knows... getting dumped by Uhura at a later date may have helped him to decide that feelings and women just ain't worth the agony, especially since he only gets 'amorous' once every seven years. hehehe  

I need to go see the movie again. You always pick up more on subsequent viewings. Before that though, I have to take my wife to see "Angels and Demons" - an excellent book if you like Dan Brown - not sure how good the movie will be. I still can't come completely to grips with Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon (though I really like Tom Hanks generally).


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

My only complaints about the movie came from the car chase scene with Kirk as a kid. With the little red convertible being chased by the flying cop car, I was half expecting it to borrow the storyline from the Rush song Red Barchetta, which would have been a cool reference since it seems like a lot of Rush fans are also Trekkies. Instead, it turned into one of those movie moments where suspension of disbelief only goes so far. (A bit like Pirates of the Caribbean: Cursed pirates who turn into walking skeletons by moonlight? No problem. Keira Knightley has trouble fitting into a corset??? NO WAY!!!) I mean, seriously, where are they going to find a canyon like that in IOWA???


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Next time you watch the movie look carfully, its NOT a canyon, its a QUARRY, I noticed the distictive stone cutting pattern of a stone quarry was used in the matte painting/CGI that was the background at the bottom of the canyon. Now I know Iowa has some of the largest gypsum mines in the country, but stone? 

I'm still convinced Nero and Spock Prime came into a parallel universe, would explain an awful lot of the differences and give way to the premise of having future classic Trek characters from ST-TNG, DS9, or Voyager making appearences in future movies.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still convinced Nero and Spock Prime came into a parallel universe...
That's the trouble with time travel... too many paradoxes and questions. If the timeline changes, does the previous timeline go along on its merry way or is it destroyed? Or the classic Grandfather Paradox. That's in part why it's so hard to do a time travel story and do it in an ultimately satisfying way (mho). 

I don't think there's anything in the new storyline that prohibits characters from the 4 previous (or later, depending on your point of view) shows showing up. But they may or may not be similar. In this movie, "Spock from the future" seemed exempt from changes to the timeline based upon his conversation with "young Spock" at the end. What shielded him from these changes? In TOS, Kirk, Spock and the others were shielded from the time changes Bones made when he returned to the 30's via the Guardian. In fact, they were shielded BECAUSE they were in the presence of the Guardian. In First Contact, 1701E and its crew were shielded because they were within the Borg temporal vortex. At least that's how it was explained, but at least it WAS explained. What shielded "Spock from the future" in this movie? 

I know I'm being picky here, but one of the best things about Star Trek was its scientific accuracy (or at least scientific plausibility). People from NASA and RAND used to check the scripts for such accuracy, at least during TOS, and that concern for accuracy carried over into subsequent series - at least until they got hooked on temporal cold wars and time cops from the future Federation. I fear that concern for accuracy and plausibility is something that's about to be lost in the new generation of movies. 

Again, simply mho.


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not a movie critic nor do I play one on television. With that said, I just got back from seeing the film this afternoon.

What a GREAT way to spend an afternoon! Yea, I really liked it. Yea there is was a bit too much of the whole time-travel thing and paradoxes(sp?) and such. Yea, there are NO long discourses being human, saving whales, global-warming or any other hot political topic.



I don't think there are any real spoilers below but read with caution.


What there was were some great visual and audio references to TOS and the many other series out there. I love the engineer being the one in the "red shirt". Watching the new Sulu reminded me of the grinning, shirtless "old" Sulu running through the halls with a foil(sorry, don't remember that episode). I couldn't stop laughing when Scotty says, "....I teleported Archer's prize beagle...." My wife and those around me looked at me like I was nuts--guess they never saw Enterprise. The first time I saw Saurek, I thought Paramount had CGI'd the original for this movie. I was a bit disappointed that the Romulans didn't look like the "traditional" Romulans but whatcha gonna do? Loved the actor playing Bones, needs a little more work on his accent but there were a few times there that I thought I heard him channeling DeForest Kelly. Chekov was a riot. Hope they let him keep that overacted accent. I felt that both Kirk and Spock were just about perfect, for their "age", for their characters.


As for the time-line/time paradox stuff: I accept that they had to do something so that they could make more movies in the future, er present, or whatever!


As I left the theater, I couldn't help but feel just a little bit younger and a little bit smug about getting most of the "inside" jokes or references. Maybe I didn't have such a mispent youth after all.










bill


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought they called him "Bones" because of his medical background


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(spoiler alert! dont read if you havent seen the movie yet!) 

Saw the movie last night! 
really enjoyed it!  

After the movie, I didnt really understand the whole timeline/new spock/old spock/ thing.. 
didnt quite compute exactly what happened there.. 

so I googled it.. 
I found what I think is a very good, and simple, explanation! 

http://community.livejournal.com/ihasatardis/1864752.html?page=1 

But that still doesnt explain how new Spock and Old Spock can both exist in the same timeline, 
and talk to each other at the end of the movie.. 
shouldnt they be in separate timelines and unable to communicate? 
how did they end up in the same one? 
it seems the two timelines merged back into only one..with both Spocks now present in the one timeline.. 
how did that happen? 

anyone want to tackle that?  

I need to see the movie again!  
maybe it will be clearer the second time.. 

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 05/28/2009 3:36 PM
(spoiler alert! dont read if you havent seen the movie yet!) 

Saw the movie last night! 
really enjoyed it! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

After the movie, I didnt really understand the whole timeline/new spock/old spock/ thing.. 
didnt quite compute exactly what happened there.. 

so I googled it.. 
I found what I think is a very good, and simple, explanation! 

http://community.livejournal.com/ihasatardis/1864752.html?page=1 

But that still doesnt explain how new Spock and Old Spock can both exist in the same timeline, 
and talk to each other at the end of the movie.. 
shouldnt they be in separate timelines and unable to communicate? 
how did they end up in the same one? 
it seems the two timelines merged back into only one..with both Spocks now present in the one timeline.. 
how did that happen? 

anyone want to tackle that? " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

I need to see the movie again! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 
maybe it will be clearer the second time.. 

Scot


All of the Dr Who's (except 1, ) appeared in the same scene in that series (well, up to that point in the series), so it has precidence in SciFi


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And the Doctors find each other insufferable.







Well, maybe not in the recent incident with David Tennyson and Peter Davidson.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If the Doctor says so, you know it must be true...:lol:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I finally saw the movie last night. I enjoyed it, but did have a hard time looking at a bunch of Romulans who looked more like some kind of Gothic biker gang. It was still pretty good fun, and I appreciated the way "Old Spock" had mellowed. It was like he finally came to grips with both sides of his genetic heritage.

I was a bit disappointed with how Dr. McCoy got his nickname, Bones. I always thought it had come from "sawbones," a civil war soldier's term for a doctor. My guess is that "sawbones" came from the fact that in those days the best way to prevent gangrene infection, or cure it, was to amputate the wounded limb. In my mind, "Bones" will still be a contraction of "Sawbones."

Wonder where this crew will warp off to now.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I always thought. Being similarly divorced though, I could appreciate his story.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheesh I must be the only one left who hasn't seen the movie yet...don't know when I'll find the time. 

But I thought you guys might get a kick out of this: My Mom dated William Shatner when he was a young stage actor in Stratford, doing Shakespeare under the tent. 

Also: CBC radio recently did an interview with the original Mr. Sulu--it was very interesting--he approved of the choice for the new Sulu. 

Keith


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What's that they say about 6 degrees? 

I liked it. A great scene where the computer couldn't even make out Checkov's accent.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9i9N-Ez5Y8&fmt=18 


Raymond


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked this one: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0zQHNmz0gU&NR=1


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that Downfall Parody creator deserves an Oscar!

Sorry guys, I know its not Trek but this was sooooooooo funny I coughed up a lung... 

BRUSH YOUR TEEEETH!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k&feature=related


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I believe him!


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, posted some of the interesting things I noticed in the new film! www.redshirtsdiefirst.com


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got to see it and thought it was the best Trek movie they've ever made. Good job by the characters, did not care much for the Bones guy though, everyone else did well. Good script/effects, no dead spots, it rolled from the beginning to the end. Don't wait for the video, seeing it on the big screen is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In regards to the Red Shirts:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, "Bones" was the best part of the movie!! Karl Urban's a huge Trek fan from way back and his portrayal of Dr. Leonard H. McCoy was dead on brilliant!! If anything, it was the closest to the original actor's portrayal of a character! Of course, that's just my (not-so) humble opinion!


----------

